
It’s time for patent trolls to bear the costs of frivolous lawsuits - vectorbunny
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/08/twitter-time-for-trolls-to-pay-full-price-for-patent-mischief/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29
======
xivSolutions
Absolutely a step in the right direction. How is it that, in the world of tech
patents, the petitioner (the patent troll) does not become obligated to pay
attorney fees and costs if the respondent prevails?

